
The case for rescheduling psychedelics - anythingnonidin
http://beckleyfoundation.org/2017/10/12/the-case-for-rescheduling-psychedelics/
======
anythingnonidin
Great article, covers a lot of ground.

The rescheduling benefits may apply to the UK, but aren't particularly
important to work on for the US.

In the US, access to research funding is a far larger issue than scheduling.
The main benefit of rescheduling would likely be through its indirect benefits
on access to funding, possibly from government agencies like the NIMH.

Also, both psilocybin and MDMA are in or beginning FDA Phase 3 trials, for
likely approval ~2023 and 2021 respectively, after which they will be
automatically rescheduled. So if you're in the US and you want to contribute
to rescheduling, the way to do it is to fund the Phase 3 research via Heffter
and MAPS. (It's possible that psilocybin and MDMA will be rescheduled, but
that magic mushrooms and ecstasy will remain schedule I, but I don't think
that's particularly worse based on my understanding.)

Source: I’ve talked with multiple researchers who are studying psychedelics.

Also, I recommend reading or listening to the book Acid Test if anyone here
would like to learn more.

------
anythingnonidin
On a related note:

It is absolutely shocking to me that research into psychedelics isn't swamped
with funding. I'd imagine that some wealthy people must find this stuff
extremely intriguing - Yuri Milner is spending $100 million on space
exploration, and a psilocybin phase 3 research trial needs ~$10 million and
finds it really hard to raise money?

Psychedelics have extremely high therapeutic potential, and are also just
interesting in a similar same way as space exploration is interesting.

And as diogenescynic noted elsewhere, it's even more shocking that we as a
society put up with it.

